# SCMU ICT Open 2016



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SCMUICTOpen2016
I Might be going


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 6, 2016)

Good Luck For the competiton !
I would have also went there but 10th Have their boards now  :/ .
anyway Best of Luck !

P.S :- If you don't mind can you tell me your name ? [Tell here or PM me ]


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 6, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Good Luck For the competiton !
> I would have also went there but 10th Have their boards now  :/ .
> anyway Best of Luck !
> 
> P.S :- If you don't mind can you tell me your name ? [Tell here or PM me ]



His name is Advay...


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh I meant age... [Why did I write "name" instead of "age" ?]


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Oh I meant age... [Why did I write "name" instead of "age" ?]



I don't know. Also, I know his name because he said his name in another thread to another guy.


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Good Luck For the competiton !
> I would have also went there but 10th Have their boards now  :/ .
> anyway Best of Luck !
> 
> P.S :- If you don't mind can you tell me your name ? [Tell here or PM me ]



You have competitions near you more often than in my state (Kerala). I think the only competition here is the Tathva Cube Open. It was held last year but I had missed it by the time I found out about it. I hope that it is conducted again next year . We'll see...


----------

